# Do goats shed?



## 4-Hgoats (Feb 6, 2010)

I know this sounds like such a ridiculous question, but I was never informed if goats shed or not. As many of you know I am a newbie in the goat department and I have had my two alpine wethers for about 3 months, and they have started to lose hair this month, mainly around the neck and upper fore leg. I am wondering if they have parasites causing the hair loss, or if this is just natural. They are not losing alot, but one goat seems a little less shagy than the other.- Thanks.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes they shed out every spring around this time. If you had a parasite problem you would probably have noticed the shaggy hair in the winter months when lice are much worse.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

yes, they shed. now it is them losing their thick winter coat. but they do shed a little in summer too. i know mine like to rub on trees to scratch their backs and sometimes leave some hair.


----------

